# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #6498 masouras2003, Νέα Μάκρη

## masouras2003

Νέα αρχή, για ΒΒ links αυτή τη φορά!!! Ας ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά...!

----------


## tritsako

Άντε καλή αρχή και καλός ήρθες...!!
Κάνεις ένα πρώτο scan και μας λες.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! καλως ήρθες! εγώ είμαι ο κόμβος Νikis στον Τύμβο Μαραθώνα κοντά στην Λ.Μαραθώνος και μπορώ ακόμα να βγάλω 2 bb links. http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12681 και http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36743 Δεν έχω στήσει ακόμα κάτι για σκανάρισμα, να φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός να ασχοληθουμε και θα βάλω στο τέρμα του ιστου μου μια yagi 2,4ghz με άνοιγμα 45 μοίρες οριζόντια και κάθετα για δοκιμές. Αν και είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα προς Νεα Μάκρη, λίγο την Ανατολή βλέπω μόνο μάλλον. Αλλά θα κάνουμε δοκιμές και θα δούμε! από εξοπλισμό τι έχεις?

----------


## masouras2003

Ευχαριστώ! Ώντας παλιός client έχω μονο μια κέραια στα 2,4GHz! Όσο το δυνατόν συντομότερα, θα κάνω ενα πρόχειρο scan γύρω γύρω να δω τι υπαρχει...

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ θα την στήσω όταν φτιάξει ο καιρός γιατι πρέπει να σκαρφαλωσω ψηλά! αν κάνεις scan στα 2,4ghz είναι ενεργά τα AP του 7bpm-2, του netsailor2 και του tritsako προφανώς. Εσεις λογικά θα πρέπει να βλέπεστε! τους άλλους κόμβους επανω στην Ανατολή δεν τους βλέπετε? πρέπει κάτι να γίνει να συνδεθεί η Νέα Μάκρη με την Ανατολή ή με εμάς στον Μαραθώνα κτλ. Είναι και άλλος από Νεα Μάκρη κάτω προς την θάλασσα που ενδιαφέρεται και ακόμα να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο. Δυστυχώς είναι περίεργες στα εξοχικά οι οπτικές μας :: 

Υ.Γ υπάρχει περίπτωση αν Κυριακή πρωι έχει καλό καιρό να στήσω από τώρα την yagi στον ιστό για δοκιμές! θα ενημερώσω μόλις γίνει αυτό για να δουμε αν βλεπόμαστε και με σενα και με τον Tritsako.

----------


## Papatrexas

Υπάρχει και AP _ Papatrexas που εκπέμπει με χειροποίητη Omni από αυτές που είχαμε φτιάξει στο σύλλογο. Δες αν πιάσεις κάτι. #7442 στο Wind.

----------


## masouras2003

Ωραία! Αύριο τα νέα του scan!

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=6498

----------


## masouras2003

Με χαρα σας παρασουσιάζω τα αποτελέσματα του scan που πραγματοποιήσαμε (alexandertm8 και 'γω)!!!  ::  

awmn-1190(netsailor2 paralia matathona)
awmn-mobius
awmn-14115(tritsako)
+alexandertm8(τον βλέπω και με το μάτι!)

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο! πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα! τον Papatrexa δεν τον έπιασες? προς Τύμβο κοίταξες αν πιάνεις τον 7bpm-2 που έχει ενεργή omni? αν δεν τον πιάνεις τότε δεν θα πιάνεις ουτε εμένα γιατί είμαι χαμηλότερα! αύριο το πρωί θα προσπαθήσω να σηκώσω AP με yagi 2.4ghz στον ιστό να βλέπει προς Νέα Μάκρη και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## tritsako

Πολυ καλά.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα στείψω το πιατο προς τα εσένα και θα έχεις pm.

----------


## masouras2003

@Nikis, Πριν κάνα 2 χρόνια που ήμουν πελάτης στον κόμβο του electronick έποινα και τον papatrexa τώρα δεν τον βρήκα. Προς τον τύμβο έχω αρκετα εμπόδια μπροστα δεν έποιασα κατι. Αμα κοιταξεις στο wind τη φωτογραφια μου προς το βορα θα καταλαβεις! 

@tritsako, Περιμένω pm πριν ξαναρίξω ενα scan, υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για scan και feeder στα 5GHz για την επόμενη φορα.

Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει, να κλείσουν τα links να αρχίσω να μαζεύω τον εξοπλισμό!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι είναι δύσκολο προς εμας το ξέρω, και εμείς προς Ανατολή βλέπουμε και όχι ποιο χαμηλά δυστυχώς! τουλάχιστον να κάνετε εσύ και ο Trisanko με τους αλλους κόμβους στην Ανατολή και εμείς με αυτούς!  ::  πάντως όπως και να έχει εγώ θα βάλω AP στα 2,4 για δοκιμές και βλέπουμε.

----------


## tritsako

> @tritsako, Περιμένω pm πριν ξαναρίξω ενα scan, υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για scan και feeder στα 5GHz για την επόμενη φορα.


ok. Βάλε ανενεργο BB link στο wind με εμένα, να δουμε καλύτερα πως πάει, αν και είμαστε μόνο 500μ μακρία.

Έχεις pm.

----------


## masouras2003

Εχω στείλει και μήνυμα σε netsailor2 και mobius για το ενδεχομενο να χωθω :Ρ αναμεσα τους, καθως περναει το link τους απο πανω μου! δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλή ιδέα αλλα τα 6km τους θα σπασουν σε 4+2! περιμενω να μου απαντησουν και αυτοι για να δουμε τι θα κανουμε! να ξεκιναω σιγα σιγα να παραγγελνω εξοπλισμό αλλα και να μαζευω και κομματια για το "ταρατσο-pc"!  ::

----------


## tritsako

Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια, εδώ είμαστε  :: 
Να έχεις στο νού σου ότι, ισως μελλοντικά περάσεις κάποια links σε N.

----------


## masouras2003

Ok!  :: 

γνωριζει κανεις αν υπαρχει προβλημα ασυμβατοτητας του mikrotik με καποιο hardware; πχ amd cpu klp
υπαρχει διαθεσιμος amdx64 3800+ με μητρικη ddr και καρτα γραφικων.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχω ακούσει να έχει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο και δεν ξέρω να σου πω σίγουρα, στα πακέτα του ΜΤ λένε απλά για Χ86, δες εδώ : https://media.dalex.awmn/ftp/Mikrotik/ πάντως η μητρική που λες είναι too much για ταρατσο pc, κρίμα κιόλας δεν έχεις τπτ σε ποιό απλό? για εμένα πάντως θα ήταν καλύτερα RB433AH εκτός αν δεν θες να δώσεις χρήματα αν έχεις ότι χρειάζεται για το taratsopc. Αν θες να κάνεις δοκιμή εκεί στα πακέτα έχει το iso του 3.22 εδώ https://media.dalex.awmn/ftp/Mikrotik/3.22/ αυτό έχω στην Αθηνα σε ταρατσο pc. Εγώ έχω guagga αλλά στα πακέτα του Dalex έχει μόνο το routing, στον Μαραθώνα έχω ενα RB433AH και ένα RB411 μέσα σε πανελ και στα 2 έχω ΜΤ 4.16 με πακέτο routing, αλλά αυτά έχουν άδεια χρήσης.

----------


## masouras2003

Οk! Δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τετοια links ακόμα!!! :Ρ

----------


## Nikiforos

Α! σορρυ το ξέχασα! Νεα Μάκρη μένεις μόνιμα εσυ? αν θες να δεις για το ΜΤ έχω και στον FTP μου εδώ : nikiforos.ath.cx port 21 username και pass = awmn και έχω και τα πακέτα για guagga! προσοχή θέλει ftp client πχ Filezilla για να μπεις.

----------


## masouras2003

x2 https://www.aerial.net/shop/product_...roducts_id=872
x2 http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/139/Ins...39/Page/28/el/
x2 https://www.aerial.net/shop/product_...products_id=68
x2 https://www.aerial.net/shop/product_...roducts_id=581
x1 https://www.aerial.net/shop/product_...roducts_id=496
x1 https://www.aerial.net/shop/product_...products_id=95

αυτα για αρχή! μολις υπαρξει διαθεσιμο budget τα υπολοιπα! το pc εκτος απο ενα τροφοδοτικο και ενα κουτι για εξωτερικους χωρους θα ειναι ετοιμο συντομα! τωρα για την εκδοση του mikrotik υπαρχει διαθεσιμη απο v.4.2 και πανω που θελει η minipci?

----------


## Nikiforos

Η τελευταία stable είναι η 4.16 μετά υπάρχουν και μέχρι 5+ αλλά είναι Beta εγώ δεν θα τις έβαζα αυτές! αλλά νομίζω μετά την 3.22 πρέπει να το έχεις αγορασμένο θέλει άδεια χρήσης. Γιαυτο κιόλας στην Αθήνα έχω 3.22 ενώ στον Μαραθώνα έχω 4.16! αν κάνω λάθος σε κάτι από αυτά ας πει και κανένας άλλος. 

Υ.Γ ποιος είπε πως η mini pci θελει πάνω από 4.2? αν εννοείς για να παίξει σε Ν επειδή έχω δει και σε 4.13 - 4.16 γίνεται αυτό! επίσης γιατί παίρνεις Ν ? τα links σε Ν είναι χρήσιμα αν υπάρχει πολύ traffic, δε νομίζω πως χρειάζεται εκεί πέρα, αλλά εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## ntrits

Η 4.13 - 4.16 είναι μεγαλύτερη από την 4.2!!
Τις Ν κάρτες της mikrotik για να τις δεί χρειάζεται license για 4. αλλιώς δεν τις βλέπει καθόλου.

----------


## masouras2003

Πηρα τις Wistron CM9 τελικά και μελλοντικά βλέπουμε!

----------


## masouras2003

http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7511 + http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/162/Page/46/el/

ή

http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/112/Page/35/el/

----------


## Nikiforos

Κοίτα γενικά χρησιμοποιουμε πιατα 80αρια και feeders 5ghz, πάνε φτηνότερα από άλλες κεραίες και έχουν τις καλύτερες επιδόσεις και υψηλότερη απολαβή (κέρδος σε db), τις grid θα τις προτιμούσα αν είχα πρόβλημα με αέριδες ή επειδή είναι ποιο διακριτικες στο ματι (πχ αν έχουμε προβλήματα με γείτονες). Εγώ που εχω 4 πιατα στην Αθήνα και ενα στο Μαραθώνα + αυτό που έβαλα στον ΑηΣτρατη επάνω στο βουνό, δεν έχω το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με τους αέριδες, απλά καλή στήριξη και ΠΑΝΤΑ αντιρίδες! αν θες να βγάλεις κάποιο link που είναι πολύ κοντινό πχ κάτω από 500μετρα μπορείς να πας και σε πανελάκι, εγώ έχω ένα σε link 446μετρων με RB411 μέσα και χωρις αντιρίδες. Εγω σου προτείνω την λύση πιάτου και feeder, εγώ έχω αυτά : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/163/Page/46/el/ όμως δεν έχει διαθέσιμα τώρα ουτε αυτά, ουτε και αυτό που έδειξες πριν.

----------


## masouras2003

Ευχαριστώ! μεχρι να ετοιμασω το pc ελπιζω πως θα εχει φερει!

----------


## tsatasos

Για πιάτο παίρνω το 80x85 της Tecatel από τον Τζαγκαράκη με κανά 25αρι. Είναι φθηνό και πιάνει καλά.

Το κακό είναι ότι δεν κάνει αν θες να το βάλεις με μεγάλη κλίση (μέχρι 3-5μοίρες). Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να το βάλεις με βάση καγκέλου πάνω στον ιστό, αλλά να είναι πάρα πολύ καλά στηριγμένο.

Για feeder πάρε του nvak. Είναι καλύτερα από το interline και από του e-wifi. Απλά έχει το γνωστό θεματάκι με τα καπάκια.
Θα πρέπει είτε να το βάλεις ανάποδα, είτε κανονικά και να αλλάζεις καπάκια κάθε χρόνο, είτε να φτιάξεις το καπάκι όπως λέει ο senius και να του κάνεις πίσω τρύπα για την υγρασία.

----------


## JB172

Πιάτα Gibertini 80 cm που παίρνουν μεγάλη κλίση και χρησιμοποιούμε κατά κόρον οι περισσότεροι (ίδια με αυτό που έχεις βάλει στο link http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=7511)

έχει και η 

ΠΑΝΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΗ
ΣΚΡΑ 39 & Δημοσθένους
Καλλιθέα 
Τηλέφωνο: 210 95 65 298

Τα αλουμινένια (που είναι πιο ελαφριά) έχουν 25 ευρώ.
Τα σιδερένια έχουν 19 ευρώ.

----------


## tsatasos

Τα έχει τόσο φθηνά???
Το καλύτερο που είχα βρει (με μεγάλη έκπτωση) ήταν 21€ για το σιδερένιο και 33.5€ για αλουμίνιο.

Tecatel AL-G85FNC - 80x85, 39.5dB at 12.5GHz
Gibertini OP-80E - 75x80, 38.2dB at 12.75GHz, δηλαδή πες 38dB στα 12.5GHz

Θα ήθελα να αλλάξω κάποια στιγμή σε υπάρχον link και να βάλω το gibertini να δω διαφορές στο σήμα...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση με πιάτο θα έχεις πολύ καλύτερο σήμα απότι με Grid.

----------


## JB172

> Τα έχει τόσο φθηνά???
> Το καλύτερο που είχα βρει (με μεγάλη έκπτωση) ήταν 21€ για το σιδερένιο και 33.5€ για αλουμίνιο.


Ναι τα έχει φθηνότερα από οπουδήποτε έχω κοιτάξει.
Ειδικά για τα αλουμινίου, όποιος πάει, να πει ότι είναι για το ασύρματο δίκτυο. Τα έχει σε προσφορά για εμάς.

Επειδή όμως έχω να πάρω εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου (έχει αλλάξει εν τω μεταξύ και το φπα) καλό θα είναι να τηλεφωνήσεις για να μάθεις αν έχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές.

----------


## masouras2003

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν πάρεις πιατα προσοχή όπως είπε ο JB172 να πάρεις το σωστό δλδ τύπου Gilbertini για να μπορείς να πάρεις την σωστή κλίση! πολλά από άλλα πιάτα στο εμπόριο δεν έχουν καλές βάσεις είτε είναι αδύναμες είτε δεν μπορούν να πάρουν σωστές κλίσεις! επισης πολλές φορές είναι κοντές σε μήκος και τα πιατα βρίσκουν στον ιστό! δες πως είναι το δικο μου εδω στην φωτο http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36743
επίσης καλύτερα να δώσεις τα παραπάνω χρήματα να πάρεις αλουμινίου και ποιο ελαφρύ είναι και αντέχει πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## masouras2003

Αυτό θα παω να παρω καποια μερα που θα κατεβω προς Αθηνα!

----------


## masouras2003

Τι γινεται σε περιπτωση που σπασει καποιο pin του cpu;;; πεταμα;

----------


## JB172

> Τι γινεται σε περιπτωση που σπασει καποιο pin του cpu;;; πεταμα;


99.9% ναι.
Τι cpu είναι;

----------


## masouras2003

Amd athlon64 3800+

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιατί έσπασες κανένα pin?????

----------


## θανάσης

Αντικατάσταση με καρφίτσα.

----------


## masouras2003

Δυστυχως ενα ναι! τωρα θα δοκιμασω αν δουλευει...

----------


## tritsako

> Δυστυχως ενα ναι! τωρα θα δοκιμασω αν δουλευει...


Oppss.  ::

----------


## alexandertm8

μας έχει κατουρήσει μαύρη χελώνα.
επεξεργαστές χαλάνε, μητρικές δεν δουλεύουν, τροφοδοτικά υπολειτουργούν, μας στέλνουν άλλα πράγματα από αυτά που έχουμε παραγγείλει.. 
Ωραία πράγματα γενικώς!

----------


## masouras2003

Δεν μασαμε... υπομονή ολα θα γινουν! το τροφοδοτικο του γιώργου μαλλον ηταν χαλασμενο! εβαλα το δικο μου και η ανοιξε μονο που θα θελει πληκτρολογιο ps2 γιατι το usb μου δεν δουλευε. αν δουλευει και η μικρή ετοιμα τα pc!

----------


## masouras2003

Intel Pentium 4 1.7GHz
128 MB RAM 133SDRAM
(ευγενική χωρηγία KaspaRoV!) 
NVIDIA GE FORCE 5600 256MB

αύτα για το pc! μολις φτιαξω το κουτι ειμαι σχεδον ετοιμος!

----------


## tritsako

> Δεν μασαμε... υπομονή ολα θα γινουν! το τροφοδοτικο του γιώργου μαλλον ηταν χαλασμενο! εβαλα το δικο μου και η ανοιξε μονο που θα θελει πληκτρολογιο ps2 γιατι το usb μου δεν δουλευε. αν δουλευει και η μικρή ετοιμα τα pc!


KEEP WALKING......  ::

----------


## masouras2003

εχετε να προτεινετε κανενα ups να τοποθετησω μαζι με το ταρατσο-pc στο κουτί; ή να αλλαξω μπαταριες σε ενα παλιο που εχω;

----------


## tritsako

Υπάρχουν πολλά στην αγορα.
Και αυτο είναι καλό
http://www.plaisio.gr/Peripherals/PC...-UPS-650XT.htm

----------


## masouras2003

http://www.plus4u.gr/showitem.php?ID...%20SMART%20750
αυτο για λογο μεγεθους;

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ στο εξοχικό έχω αυτό : http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.701530 και τα έχω ρίξει όλα επάνω. Καλά ειναι αυτά που δείξατε, αλλά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί να τοποθετήσεις το UPS μέσα στο κουτί του ταρατσο router! μπορείς να το έχεις στο σπίτι σου μέσα και να εχεις και άλλα πράγματα επανω του. Η παροχή ρεύματος απο που θα έρχεται?
Α! να συμπληρώσω αν έχεις ήδη UPS μπορείς να αλλάξεις μπαταρία-ες, στο δικό μου στην Αθήνα που χάλασε η μπαταρία την άλλαξα και είχε μόλις 18 ευρώ! αυτό εδώ έχω :
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.701305

----------


## masouras2003

μαλλον απο τον υπαρχον ιστο γιατι υπαρχει ενισχυτης για τiς κεραιες της tv!

----------


## Nikiforos

Δλδ υπάρχουν ήδη 220V στην ταράτσα και δεν θες να τραβάς άλλο καλώδιο από το σπίτι αν κατάλαβα καλά! τότε θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα μεγάλο κουτί για να χωρέσουν όλα μέσα + κάποιο πολύπριζο. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο κάνει να είναι το UPS μαζί με μητρική όμως, μήπως του κάνει τπτ ηλεκτρομαγνητικές παρεμβολές? ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=29305&page=1 να πάρεις καμια ιδέα ::

----------


## tritsako

> μαλλον απο τον υπαρχον ιστο γιατι υπαρχει ενισχυτης για τiς κεραιες της tv!


Δεν πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο κουτί για πολλούς λόγους. Ένας είναι αυτός που αναφέρει ο Nikiforos. Ένας άλλος είναι ότι, το καλοκαίρι που η θερμοκρασία θα είναι 35-37 βαθμούς υπό σκιά, μέσα στο κουτού θα είναι 70 και βάλε. Ακόμα, θα είναι βαρή μαζί με την μπαταρία.

Το πιό σωστό είναι να βάλεις το UPS μέσα στο σπίτι.

----------


## masouras2003

ωραια! το ξεχναμε το ups για το κουτι! ειναι τπτ αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξω στο κουτι;

----------


## tsatasos

> μαλλον απο τον υπαρχον ιστο γιατι υπαρχει ενισχυτης για τiς κεραιες της tv!


Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις λάθος. Στον ιστό για την κεραία της τηλεόρασης μπαίνει προενισχυτής που παίρνει ρεύμα από τροφοδοτικό που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σπίτι μέσω του ομοαξωνικού καλωδίου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δες το κουτί μου στην Αθηνα πως είναι εδώ : http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/hpim2753.jpg
ναι το ξερω πως δεν είναι τέλειο, αλλά επειδή το καβάτζωσα δεν το αγόρασα μου έπεσε μικρό, με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να πετσοκόψω το τροφοδοτικό για να μπει μεσα, παρολαυτα χρονια τώρα δεν εχω κανενα πρόβλημα! βασικά καλό είναι να κλειδώνει, εγώ το έχω δέσει με αλυσίδα και λουκέτο! και να έχει καμπύλες για να αερίζεται που να καταλήγουν σε ανεμιστήρες, καλό είναι η μια πάνω η άλλη κάτω όπως στο δικό μου και ο ένας ανεμιστήρας να βαζει αερα και ο άλλος να βγαζει, απλά υπόψην επειδη μεσα γεμιζει χωμα-σκονη θελει τακτικα καθαρίσματα, μπορείς να βαλεις και φιλτρα πχ από το υλικό των φιλτρων αποροφητήρων.
Για την κεραία της tv, στο εξοχικό που έχω μια εξωτερική έχει πάνω τον μικρη VHF/UHF που ενω έχω μια UHF τον χρειάζομαι επειδή επανω έχει ποτενσιόμετρα που ενισχύουν το σήμα, το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο πέφτει σε έναν ενισχυτη κεραιας tv που ειναι μέσα στο σπίτι και παίρνει ρεύμα από το UPS και αυτός και από αυτόν έχω έξοδο σε 2 τηλεοράσεις, οπότε δε νομίζω να έχεις 220 στην ταράτσα εκτός αν και ο ενισχυτής της εξωτερικής κεραίας tv είναι στην ταράτσα που δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να είναι, αλλά εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## masouras2003

οκ! ρωταω γτ θα ειναι τελειως χειροποιητο το κουτι οποτε θελει προσοχη!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι εννοείς χειροποίητο???? πρόσεξε να είναι 100% στεγανό!!! εγώ στην αρχή είχα και ενα πλαστικό κουτάκι και έβαλα ξεχωριστά το τροφοδοτικό και καπου πήρε νερά από τα καλωδια και τα εκαψε όλα!!! πάει τροφοδοτικό, mobo, ram, καρτα δικτύου, καρτα γραφικων (τοτε την ειχα πάνω) και cpu! γλίτωσαν CM9 με τον πολλαπλό και η CF με τον adaptora! προσοχή! βάλε και καμιά φωτο να το δούμε!

----------


## masouras2003

@tsatasos, το μαλλον το ειπα γιατι υπαρχει εκει ρευμα για να μην φερνω απο αλλου! αλλα τωρα θα φερω απο αλλου λογο ups.

----------


## masouras2003

στεγανο θα ειναι! αλουμινιου με μονωση και για την ζεστη και αεριζομενο με κατι για φιλτρο για τη σκονη! σιγουρα θα βαλω φωτογραφιες οταν θα ειναι ετοιμο!

----------


## tritsako

Μπορείς να δείς και αυτό το post του senius για καλές ιδέες.

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...ghlight=senius

----------


## masouras2003

το χω δει! και εχω παρει ιδεες!  ::

----------


## masouras2003

Τελικα για καποιο λογο που μονο η ιδια η μητρικη του alexandertm8 τον ξερει δεν ξεκιναει και δεν δειχνει τπτ στην οθονη! Επιστρεφεται ο intel στον alexandertm8 και ο amd athlon64 3800+ με τα 2 σπασμενα pins που φαινεται να δουλευει μια χαρα... προοριζεται για ταρατσο-pc!

----------


## masouras2003

Εδω και αρκετη ωρα, προσπαθω να περασω το miktotik v.3.22 αλλα φαινεται να κολαει πριν καν αρχισει η εγκατασταση... μου βγαζει το μενου να διαλεξω καποιες επιλογες κι αφου τις επιλεξω ολες και πατησω install βγαζει τα ακολουθα : 

Do you want to keep old configuration? [y/n]:n

Warning: all data on the disk will be erased!
Continue? [y/n]: y

και μετα αναβοσβηνει ο κερσορας και δεν προχωραει...

----------


## tritsako

Δεν χρειάζεται να τις επιλέξεις όλες. Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτα που είναι στο παρακάτω link αρκούν.

http://www.mikrotik-routeros.net/install.aspx

Μπορείς να ξεκινίσεις έτσι και μετα βλέπεις.

----------


## masouras2003

δεν γινεται τπτ... ουτε με λιγοτερες επιλογες, αναβωσβηνουν και τα λαμπακια του πληκτρολογιου και κολλαει...

----------


## tritsako

> δεν γινεται τπτ... ουτε με λιγοτερες επιλογες, αναβωσβηνουν και τα λαμπακια του πληκτρολογιου και κολλαει...


Οι συνδέσεις ειναι σωτές; Αν έχεις βάλε ένα αλλό CD να ξεκινησεις το μιχάνημα (πχ. DOS, Windows, Debian, Ubuntu) να δείς αν θα κολήσει και με αυτά.

----------


## masouras2003

δοκιμασα winxp και εγινε κανονικα η εγκατασταση...

----------


## masouras2003

τι θα πρεπει να συμπληρωσω στην Αίτηση απόδοσης IP C-Class; ειναι κατι αλλο που χρειαζεται;

----------


## kostasg

Καλησπέρα ειμαι ο kostasg 15976 .Την Τρίτη απο το πρωι και μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα είμαι στον Βασιλόπουλο στην Ν. Μάκρη. Έλα στην ρεσεψιόν και ζήτα τον υπεύθυνο αλλοιωσίμων Κώστας. Εκεί θα τα πούμε και θα σε βοηθήσω με τον κόμβο σου.

----------


## romias

Μήπως αυτο που πας να περάσεις δεν ειναι χ86 αλλά για rb?

----------


## tritsako

> Μήπως αυτο που πας να περάσεις δεν ειναι χ86 αλλά για rb?


Σωστός δεν το σκέφτηκα.!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! λοιπόν masouras για να είσαι σίγουρος οτι εισαι οκ, καλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα τωρα openwrt blackfire αλλά αυτο ειναι άλλο θέμα! στο ταρατσο pc στην Αθήνα έχω ΜΤ 3.22 (πρεπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να βαλεις 3.20 και μετά το 3.22!!!)
πας με έναν FTP client πχ Filezilla (γιατί από browser δεν γινεται) εδώ nikiforos.ath.cx (10.2.237.14) με pass και username = awmn port = 21
και κατεβάζεις τον φάκελο ΜΤ 3.20 καις σε cd το iso με το ΜΤ 3.20 μετά το [email protected]@#$#$ routeros-key.iso σε άλλο cd, διαβαζεις οδηγιες που εχει γιατι δεν θυμαμαι τώρα, κανεις το 1ο cd εγκατασταση, μετά από reboot με το 2ο και πρέπει να σου βγουν κατι νουμερα, (διαβασε τις οδηγιες γιατι δεν θυμαμαι να στα πω τωρα) και τα πακέτα που έχω εγώ είναι τα παρακάτω :
advanced-tools, dhcp, hotspot, ntp, ppp, security, system, ups, user-manager, wireless (προσοχή καποια μπορει να μην τα θες πχ το ups) ή μπορεί να θες να βαλεις και καποια άλλα, εγώ επειδή δουλεύω με guagga δεν εχω το πακέτο routing, σε εκδόσεις κάτω της 4, δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο, γιαυτο καλύτερα με guagga. Aφου το ΜΤ σου έχει εγκατασταθεί κανονικά και ειναι το 3.20 στον FTP μου έχεις κατεβάσει από πριν τον φάκελο Μikrotik-3.22 x86 εδώ ειναι τα αρχεια για να το κανεις 3.22. Μπαίνεις στο Μτ σου λοιπον με FTP ή με drag n drop από τα windows και τα ριχνεις στον root καταλογο δλδ χύμα μέσα όλα τα πακέτα που ειναι ιδια με του 3.20. Αν δεν έβαλες το routing και θες να δουλέψεις με guagga, πετάς μέσα τα αρχεια από τον άλλον φάκελο δλδ το guagga-3.22.npk και το mikrolinux-3.22.npk μετά από restart έχουνε εγκατασταθεί όλα και έχεις guagga. Αν τα κανεις όλα αυτα και ΑΝ θες guagga θα σου βρω πως να κανεις και τα υπόλοιπα. Καλή επιτυχία. 

Υ.Γ ενημερωσε με οταν κατεβάσεις από τον FTP γιατι το pc δεν ειναι πάντα και όλη μέρα ανοιχτό!

----------


## masouras2003

> Καλησπέρα ειμαι ο kostasg 15976 .Την Τρίτη απο το πρωι και μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα είμαι στον Βασιλόπουλο στην Ν. Μάκρη. Έλα στην ρεσεψιόν και ζήτα τον υπεύθυνο αλλοιωσίμων Κώστας. Εκεί θα τα πούμε και θα σε βοηθήσω με τον κόμβο σου.


δυστυχως καθεμερα εχω μαθηματα στο πανεπιστημιο και λειπω μεχρι αργα το απογευμα! θα σε χω υποψην μου ευχαριστω!

----------


## masouras2003

για χ86 ηταν! προς το παρων εχω βαλει νικιφορε την 3.20 να κατεβαινει αλλα η ταχυτητα ειναι 1kΒ/s!!! δεν βιαζομαι παντως εχω δωσει την cf καρτα μου στον alexandertm8 να της περασει το mikrotik απο τον δικο του υπολογιστη "αμα τα καταφερει!" και να μου την δωσει να δω αν θα κανει bootαρει στο δικο μου μετα! για νεοτερα προβληματα σας ενημερωνω!

----------


## Nikiforos

Από εμένα κατεβάζεις masouras? κατεβάζω πράγματα από internet γιαυτο, δεν έχεις πρόσβαση από awmn ε?

----------


## masouras2003

πλεον οχι γιατι εκανε αποσυνδεσεις συνεχεια! το βρηκα αλλου!

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.mikrotik.com/download.html
εδώ αν βάλεις για χ86 και all versions θα δεις οτι εχει και το 3.30 και τα πακέτα του.

----------


## alexandertm8

> για χ86 ηταν! προς το παρων εχω βαλει νικιφορε την 3.20 να κατεβαινει αλλα η ταχυτητα ειναι 1kΒ/s!!! δεν βιαζομαι παντως εχω δωσει την cf καρτα μου στον alexandertm8 να της περασει το mikrotik απο τον δικο του υπολογιστη "αμα τα καταφερει!" και να μου την δωσει να δω αν θα κανει bootαρει στο δικο μου μετα! για νεοτερα προβληματα σας ενημερωνω!


Έλα, οκ. Ένα άδειο CD πρέπει να πάω να πάρω το πρωί και μέχρι το βράδυ θα το έχεις έτοιμο.

----------


## masouras2003

ετοιμος ο 2ος ιστος για λινκ με alexandertm8!

----------


## Nikiforos

άντε με το καλό!  :: )) τελικά και εσύ δεν με πιάνεις έτσι? όπως είχα πει έχω βάλει μια yagi 13dbi και εκπέμπει σε AP mode προς Ανατολή Νέας Μάκρης, με κόβουν οι πρόποδες του βουνού και βλέπω προφανώς μόνο ψηλότερα σημεία και όχι χαμηλά προς την Μαραθώνος.

----------

